# Lollipop Girls



## PencilHead (Aug 29, 2009)

Just showing off.  These bad girls are 8 1/2 weeks in, showing about 10% amber as of yesterday.   Not a bud smaller than 6 inches on any of the 6 plants.  Whooooeeee.

Uncle Pencil's gotta go lay down and rest after all that hard agricultural work.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2009)

Doesn't picture 4 worry you?

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 29, 2009)

#1 is awesome...makes my mouth water hmm. what strain is it?


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 29, 2009)

lol it is getting close to harvest, and the weight is becoming a bit much for that scrawny stalk to handle. 

you could always put a stake in and tie it to that if it really looks like a big deal.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 29, 2009)

Some of them new pleasure
And some of them knew pain
( They must of had mother in laws )...   Anyways how are you Bro ? Long time no see ! And ya gals look mighty fine ! Uncle P has done a fine job ! There's no time for sleep kick the kids outta there room and keep growin IMHO ! LOL ! Take care ! And stay safe !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Doesn't picture 4 worry you?
> 
> eace:



Wow!  Good catch HIE.


----------



## PencilHead (Aug 30, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Doesn't picture 4 worry you?
> 
> eace:


 
Help me out, Hippie.  Other than the canoe-ing of the leaves, is there more?  I've had that off and on on a couple of this grow, but they seem to unroll later.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 30, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Wow! Good catch HIE.


 
I must be missing something here.. What's he supposed to be worried about @ 8 1/2 weeks? Now I am really curious! 

What strain already, Pencil?


----------



## PencilHead (Aug 30, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I must be missing something here.. What's he supposed to be worried about @ 8 1/2 weeks? Now I am really curious!
> 
> What strain already, Pencil?


 
White widow second cloned gen.  Who knows what strain of Widow as it came from Marijuanaseeds.nl originally, and they are pretty much purveyors as I understand.  I've got 3 distinct phenos outta the 4 initial seeds but it's all good as they say.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 30, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Doesn't picture 4 worry you?
> 
> eace:


 

Yikes! SSSssssssnnnnnaaaaaaapp

But it's almost ready to harvest anyway.... must have seen it's share of movement.

Man, that looks sweet!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 30, 2009)

Very dank looking girls.


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Help me out, Hippie.  Other than the canoe-ing of the leaves, is there more?  I've had that off and on on a couple of this grow, but they seem to unroll later.



I think it was in reference to that leaning tower of bud in that pic....


----------



## 420benny (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice buds. I thought the worry post was referring to the guitar being recognized. Then I looked again and I see a top heavy plant that could end up with a premature broken neck.


----------



## PencilHead (Aug 31, 2009)

Man, I'd hate to think I spent a nearly sleepless night over a well hiddenn 3/8" x 3/8" wooden support piece that is behind the bud.

There's is also a wire stiffener in there that you can't see either. 

Please tell me that's all we're talking about.

See that?  Third crop and I can still go super-newbie in about 20 seconds flat--loose sleep, gnash my teeth, spend the evening with a jewelers' loupe hanging from my neck.


----------



## mr.greengenes (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmmm...Looks like Dorothy spotted the Wizard behind the curtain again in photo #4. Just like the movie, smoke and mirrors. Well, obviously plenty of smoke. 

Awesome job, Mr. Pencilhead. I think you have this thing down to a well-crafted science. 

I'm gonna try my 2nd hydro grow. This time I'm using 4 AK-48 seeds. I plant to learn from the mistakes I made the first time around. Just popped the beans into the rockwool with distilled water and the old heated seedling mat today. This time, I'm gonna try 18 hours on for the duration and see if I can harvest in 48 days. 

Cheers Mate,

Greengenes


----------

